# Nectar source of honey that tastes like smokey BBQ Sauce



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

Are there any sources of smoke near the hives like outdoor burns or wood stove smoke?


----------



## Alram (Jun 8, 2019)

No. And this is just 1 bucket. Maybe 30 lbs out of 800 lbs. I take a lot of pains to extract my boxes separate as they come off the hives. This results in honey with different colors, flavors, textures, and moisture content. I generally don't use smoke in my hives. Especially not when honey supers are on or I am robbing.


----------



## TF_Beek (May 28, 2021)

I've gotten honey of that flavor off of spotted lanternfly honeydew, but it doesn't seem that you have those down in Tennessee.


----------



## Alram (Jun 8, 2019)

The honey which was harvested at the end of July was crystallized solid a week or so ago. I had grabbed it to bottle. The moisture content at extraction was 16.8%. I noted that at extraction the honey had the taste of maple or pancake syrup.

I put it in a warming box at 108 for a few days and it was not totally liquefied but when I tasted it it definitely tasted like smoked BBQ.

Could the warming box have played a role?


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Alram said:


> I have a bucket of honey that tastes like smokey BBQ sauce. What is the likely nectar source? Alternatively can you recommend someone who can help me with that. I don't really want to pay to have it pollen tested.


A tub of smoky BBQ sauce.
anyone with in a mile have a BBQ place, KFC?

bees may be haulin it

GG


----------



## Alram (Jun 8, 2019)

Really? But how do you explain that it tasted like maple or pancake syrup at extraction?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Did you every try buckwheat honey? Not it?


----------



## Alram (Jun 8, 2019)

I have not tasted Buckwheat honey but have been told it tastes like molasses.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Alram said:


> Really? But how do you explain that it tasted like maple or pancake syrup at extraction?


sorry responded prior to that post being read.
pls disregard my offer of a source.
GG


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

So why don't you google up


Alram said:


> I have not tasted Buckwheat honey but have been told it tastes like molasses.


One can say it has some maple syrup/BBQ in it too.
Basically, it is unique and is my favorite.
And here we have been eating fresh goldenrod honey - it too feels like maple syrup.


----------



## Alram (Jun 8, 2019)

Oh no. I thought spotted lanternfly honeydew was a melon!!! Then I googled it and saw this interview with Philadelphia Bee Company which is selling a Smokey flavored honey created via the spotted lantern fly. This insect feeds on Tree of Heaven. They call their honey Doom Bloom.






I have not seen a spotted lantern fly but I have not really looked for it either. But we do have Tree of Heaven on our farm. Tree of Heaven is the preferred host for adults. And this insect is in Virginia which is a neighboring state. I don't know much about Tree of Heaven but know it is an invasive species. I am now wondering if we can get rid of them. I am not sure how to go about that because I know getting rid of invasive species is not always a simple process. 

I think that I will start by contacting our extension agent.


----------



## Dave1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have never took summer honey, but this year I got 3 partial supers. It tastes like sorghum. The field next to me has milo. Google tells me the crops are related, but can’t figure if they chewed the sap out or the plants make nectar


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

Lest we forget...all such things as tastes and smells are subjective and completely dependent on the individual smelling or tasting. 

Some honey's smell funny to me, but tastes great and sometimes it smells great great but has a funny taste (I will still eat it regardless). It's all relative, no?

jus say' n ...


----------

